# Předložka s předpřítomným časem.



## amphona

I have been to a trip.
I have been on a trip.

Co je správně? Díky moc.


----------



## Eygam

On a trip. 
'To' by bylo u země nebo města. Ale je to divná věta, protože to znamená vlastně 'už jsem někdy byl na výletě'.


----------



## amphona

Díky moc. Myslela jsem že I have been on a trip znamená také "právě se vracím z výletu". Myslela jsem špatně? Díky za odpověď.


----------



## Eygam

Aha, no to je taky pravda. 

U trip jde určitě jen 'on', pak se taky jedná o to, v jaké funkci používáte předpřítomný čas. Je pravda, že se dá použít u právě dokončených dějů, takže když se Vás někdo zeptá Where have you been (Kde jsi byla, přičemž se odkazuje na nedávný děj, ten člověk by Vás třeba potkal na chodbě domu), odpovíte I have been on a trip - Byla jsem na výletě, spíš díky logice situace se to dá přeložit jako Zrovna se vracím z výletu. Doufám, že Vás jen víc nezmatu.


----------



## amphona

Nezmatete, co mě zmate, je ta příšerná věc americká vs britská angličtina, ale to se nedá zodpovědět takhle rychle, potrvá to než na to přijdu. Stejně moc děkuji.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Jak napsal Eygam, _been to a trip _. (Google ngram viewer)
_I've been on a trip (to London, to New York) 
_
Aspoň v tomto použití předložky se AmE a BE neliší.


> ta příšerná věc americká vs britská angličtina ...


 Ach jo, kéž by oni mluvili správně anglicky ...


----------

